# New BMW Coding Software - opinions wanted please



## 0-60Motorsports (May 5, 2008)

Kingkellogg said:


> Hello, I'll answer here since then others can read it too. The software should work well with E7x, but I have never had one for testing, so you'd be the first. If you wish to test, I'll message you later.


Yes please. Sounds good and waiting for the message. Thanks.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

: popcorn: a.k.a as "subbed"


----------



## J306TD (Aug 11, 2017)

Sub'd looks great so far

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

0-60Motorsports said:


> Yes please. Sounds good and waiting for the message. Thanks.


Sent message. Please be aware that you need a DCAN/KLine Cable though. Any cable that works with the official BMW tools should work though.


----------



## barttigges (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,

Also interested in this software. Would like to participate in the testing (Y)


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

barttigges said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also interested in this software. Would like to participate in the testing (Y)


Sent you a message.

On another note, I improved CBS data reading recently. I hope to be able to release new version soon.










Greetings


----------



## lukewas (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi,
I'm from Italy and I would like to test your program in my X5 e70 of 2007...


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

lukewas said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Italy and I would like to test your program in my X5 e70 of 2007...


Messaged you.


----------



## X-Ander (Jul 24, 2018)

ICOM supported? may I test also?


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

X-Ander said:


> ICOM supported? may I test also?


Hwllo, no ICOM is not supported (yet). I have no ICOM, so I cannot add support. But it is planned for sure, since it seems several people have interest in it. For now, you'll need to use a DCAN/KLine cable if you wish to test. If that's fine with you, I'll send you a message.


----------



## X-Ander (Jul 24, 2018)

Kingkellogg said:


> Hwllo, no ICOM is not supported (yet). I have no ICOM, so I cannot add support. But it is planned for sure, since it seems several people have interest in it. For now, you'll need to use a DCAN/KLine cable if you wish to test. If that's fine with you, I'll send you a message.


For coding F or G series soft must be configurated with using IP like enet-cable or multiplexers like ICOM.
For E series DCAN enough as well.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

You can actually work with F Series using DCAN (my F20 can be at least), it's just not supported by ESYS. I want to give users more options as to what they can do with their cars. ICOM is another step into that direction, but the avarge home user does not have one as far as I can tell until now.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Kingkellogg said:


> You can actually work with F Series using DCAN (my F20 can be at least), it's just not supported by ESYS. I want to give users more options as to what they can do with their cars. ICOM is another step into that direction, but the avarge home user does not have one as far as I can tell until now.


I do some codings, from time to time. I can test your software, if you like.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

clawpt said:


> I do some codings, from time to time. I can test your software, if you like.


Sure. I'll send you a message.

For everybody else hat wants to join, here is a public Slack invite, where other testers are already.

https://join.slack.com/t/bmwizard/s...IxYjVkMWE5N2VhMGZkOTVkZTFjODRkYmYwNjQ3NTEyYWI

Edit : Slack Channel is German, but nobody would mind speaking english.


----------



## Santa Cruz (Nov 6, 2011)

I would like to check it on F25 X3. Will you share download link with me ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kingkellogg said:


> Sent message. Please be aware that you need a DCAN/KLine Cable though. Any cable that works with the official BMW tools should work though.


Is F-Series supported, and if so, with DCAN only or ENET Is possible?


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Santa Cruz said:


> I would like to check it on F25 X3. Will you share download link with me ?


F25 does not work yet. I'll post here once it does.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is F-Series supported, and if so, with DCAN only or ENET Is possible?


Soon. I am currently working on F Series over DCAN. Ethernet is on the roadmap too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kingkellogg said:


> Soon. I am currently working on F Series over DCAN. Ethernet is on the roadmap too.


:thumbup: As soon as you have something for F-Series Testing, count me in.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup: As soon as you have something for F-Series Testing, count me in.


Cool. I hope to have a testable version for F series soon. I will start with F20/F30 support, since I have an F20 myself. Still need to shoot a cheap FEM on ebay for bench testing


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

And F series support is coming along nicely.

Connection dialog :









Test setup ECUs detected:









Here's a list of stuff I have added so far, and which will be available soon. Next release can be publicly tested by whoever wishes to. I am not sure if F series support is completely finished until then though.


Language selection is now saved correctly
Layout is now saved correctly if that option is enabled
License manager now hides license tree nodes if empty (Thanks tukan)
Reworked connection manager for F series ENET support preparation
Added lots of preparation for F series internally
Added ENET scan for FEM/BDM
BMWizard now remembers connection profiles
Added (internal!) support for F2x and F3x
Fixed issue where FA calculation would fail without admin rights (Thanks Freddy)
Coding changes now get deleted from window after they are written
Added right click option to clear Error codes from single ECU only
Added support for enter key on license manager login
Improved detection of coding capability for several ECUs
Added support for FA version 3 (F, G and I series)
Added support F/I/G series CBS info in ecus : CMEDIA,D70BX7A0,D72N47A0,D73N57A0,D73N57E0,D75BX7A0,DME_BX8,DSC_01,DSC_10,DSC_25,DSC_I1,EHC_01,KOMB_G11,KOMB_G11,LMV_01,MEVD172,MEVD1724,MEVD1725,MEVD172Y,MSD85L6,MSD85YL6,MSD87,MSD87_R0,MSV90,N55_ALP,N63TU_R0,S55,S63TU_L0,S63TU_R0

You can always check this link for current progress, I'll keep that log updated: https://bmwizard.net/changes.php

Greetings!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## BMW-North (Dec 1, 2006)

Subbed - that's quite a project KingKellog.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Nice work!


Thanks!



BMW-North said:


> Subbed - that's quite a project KingKellog.


And I enjoy every minute of it 

Edit : Except maybe the pdsz data. I really prefer SP-Daten, everything just makes more sense. Oh well.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Alright, so public test is ready. You can download the whole thing here :

https://bmwizard.net/BMWizardSetup.exe

Just install, and use the shortcut within your start menu or desktop.

Since I want to see if it's easy to understand, I won't give a tutorial here. Only the following things:


Only E Series works until now. Sorry F series lads - not quite ready for release on that front yet. You can check if it sees your FEM/ZGW/BDC though if you wish 
You don't need an account for testing. That means Connecting, and reading stuff works without any sort of account or registration. If you wish to Write anything, you'll need to make an account. I am not selling yet though, so everybody that makes an account gets a free, temporary license (14 days). Registration is here : https://bmwizard.net/index.php?page=loginreg
To connect, you need to have a KLine/DCAN cable connected to your car and working. Then start BMWizard, and click the "Connect" button at the top left. Rest should be self explaining (I hope!).
Have fun!

Please do report any issues you find, or any other things you'd like to see changed. Open for every suggestion.

On a final note, this is a Work in progress. While I do spend more time doing this than probably healthy, not every feature that I want to implement is done, nor can I guarantee for this to be completely bug-free.

Greetings!


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Looking good thanks
Any support for E53, E38, E39 planned?
I see e46 then E9x etc only


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

E53 yes, E3x *probably* not, but maybe in future. I simply don't know anybody with E3x cars who would be willing to test. Sure, building a E3x test bench is possible, but currently i'm more occupied with getting F/G/I series working.

Cheers!


----------



## Volum (Jul 17, 2016)

I have E32/34/39, would like to test.


----------



## musa (Jul 19, 2006)

I have E39, E53, E92 and F86 and would love to test this. What are the risks? I have an old E92 ECU. Let me know if that will be of any use to you.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

musa said:


> I have E39, E53, E92 and F86 and would love to test this. What are the risks? I have an old E92 ECU. Let me know if that will be of any use to you.


The E92 should work without problems, a lot of testers use E8x chassis. What ECU have you got?

The Risk thing - if you only read from car, no risk at all. When you write, you'll have the same risk you have when coding in general - stuff can happen if your Power kicks the bucket while writing, or a disconnect happens or something. But other than that, it should be perfectly safe. The tool won't even let you code if it determines that something doesn't match up with a certain ECU.


----------



## musa (Jul 19, 2006)

Kingkellogg said:


> The E92 should work without problems, a lot of testers use E8x chassis. What ECU have you got?
> 
> The Risk thing - if you only read from car, no risk at all. When you write, you'll have the same risk you have when coding in general - stuff can happen if your Power kicks the bucket while writing, or a disconnect happens or something. But other than that, it should be perfectly safe. The tool won't even let you code if it determines that something doesn't match up with a certain ECU.


Fair enough, thanks. The DME is MSD80.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

musa said:


> Fair enough, thanks. The DME is MSD80.


DME80 should work, at least from reports. I have none to test here right now.


----------



## alex740il (Mar 31, 2008)

Very cool project! 

I have an F01 and an E38, would be willing to test when support arrives for both!


----------



## Eivydas (Aug 31, 2018)

*BMW [E60] SP Daten file*

BMW [E60] SP Daten file.
Where i can get new?

Thnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eivydas said:


> BMW [E60] SP Daten file.
> Where i can get new?
> 
> Thnx


PM sent.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Just a quick heads up - I had surgery this week and haven't gotten to much unfortunately regarding this project. Can't recommend a hernia to anybody, heh.

What I did do though was start working on a way to create own car configurations offline, next to being able to read one. This was requested by several people, and since I wanted to improve the whole VO function anyhow, it was a good idea.










Also have a small bit of progress on F series support, but no pictures to show there.

Greetings


----------



## Sevytron (Apr 24, 2016)

First: my best wishes for a speedy recovery. Then, congratulations for all this work and a big thank to share it with us! I'm excited to test your software on my F11. Hope it'll be soon.
BR


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Sevytron said:


> First: my best wishes for a speedy recovery. Then, congratulations for all this work and a big thank to share it with us! I'm excited to test your software on my F11. Hope it'll be soon.
> BR


Thank you, it has gotten a lot more bearable now, up to the point where sitting is possible again.

F series psdz data is still quite....strange on some parts, but I'm confident that F series support will be ready for testing soon-ish


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kingkellogg said:


> Thank you, it has gotten a lot more bearable now, up to the point where sitting is possible again.
> 
> F series psdz data is still quite....strange on some parts, but I'm confident that F series support will be ready for testing soon-ish


:thumbup:


----------



## barttigges (Feb 15, 2018)

Good news for the F series.

Wishing you a fast recover from what ever you are suffering.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Kingkellogg said:


> Just a quick heads up - I had surgery this week and haven't gotten to much unfortunately regarding this project. Can't recommend a hernia to anybody, heh.
> 
> ...


It WILL get better, just hang in there! You'll feel much better after a week or so. I had to sleep in my Laz-y-Boy for a week before I could lay flatish in bed. Be careful, though... My hernia in 12/15 turned into rotator cuff surgery Jan of this year followed by open heart surgery on 3/25! LOL!! Of all 3 the "easiest" and quickest recovery was the hernia. You _may_ (if it was inguinal) feel intermittent, but not serious, pain for a couple of years. Apparently there are nerves there that scar tissue irritates.

And don't rush driving. Wait the week or so and you'll feel much better behind the wheel.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

barttigges said:


> Good news for the F series.
> 
> Wishing you a fast recover from what ever you are suffering.


Thanks! It's nothing bad, just a hernia.



ezaircon4jc said:


> It WILL get better, just hang in there! You'll feel much better after a week or so. I had to sleep in my Laz-y-Boy for a week before I could lay flatish in bed. Be careful, though... My hernia in 12/15 turned into rotator cuff surgery Jan of this year followed by open heart surgery on 3/25! LOL!! Of all 3 the "easiest" and quickest recovery was the hernia. You _may_ (if it was inguinal) feel intermittent, but not serious, pain for a couple of years. Apparently there are nerves there that scar tissue irritates.
> 
> And don't rush driving. Wait the week or so and you'll feel much better behind the wheel.


Damn, you really hit the lottery huh? I hope that was the last time you had to go through that. And yeah, doctors said the same thing about pain. Still hoping it's not going to happen 

I have slowly started development again, and will post regularly on my progress.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Some small update : Due to some circumstances I am currently not finding much time for development. I am moving and semester started again, lots of stuff coming up for me. But I hope to have a new version done soon, and in a few weeks we should be back to a more regular release cycle.


----------



## TrickzRazal (Jul 13, 2016)

Just got done reading through this thread and I cannot wait to download your software and test it on my e65 (technically e66). Thank you so much for all your work you’ve been putting in! Hope you’re healing/healed well!! Will update how the software works with my e65!


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

TrickzRazal said:


> Just got done reading through this thread and I cannot wait to download your software and test it on my e65 (technically e66). Thank you so much for all your work you've been putting in! Hope you're healing/healed well!! Will update how the software works with my e65!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


How did it go?


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (May 5, 2008)

Kingkellogg said:


> Some small update : Due to some circumstances I am currently not finding much time for development. I am moving and semester started again, lots of stuff coming up for me. But I hope to have a new version done soon, and in a few weeks we should be back to a more regular release cycle.


Sounds good and looking forward to it. I will be trying my copy of the software soon. Will update once I do.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

0-60Motorsports said:


> Sounds good and looking forward to it. I will be trying my copy of the software soon. Will update once I do.


Sounds good, have fun 

On different note, new version will be able to calculate what ECUs *should* be in car from factory on, either via reading your VO from car as its done currently already, or via a VIN and date code, or even with imported SSD (NCSEXPERT) file or XML from E-SYS.


```
[nor][000045C4] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CHAMPE70.C33, ecu=CHAMP, fam=MASK
[nor][000045D3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CCC_ANT.C0C, ecu=ANT_60, fam=CTUNE
[nor][000045D3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CCC_ASK.C0A, ecu=ASK_60, fam=CAUDI
[nor][000045D3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CCC_APP.C0C, ecu=CCCA60, fam=CAPPL
[nor][000045E3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CCC_HST.C07, ecu=CCC_60, fam=CHOST
[nor][000045E3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CCC_GW.C08, ecu=CCCG60, fam=CGATE
[nor][000045E3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CIC.C1A, ecu=CICR, fam=CIC
[nor][000045F3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=SZM_E60.C04, ecu=SZM_60, fam=SZM
[nor][000045F3] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=LM2_E6X.C35, ecu=LM_AHL_2, fam=LMA
[nor][00004602] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CAS3.C09, ecu=CAS, fam=CAS
[nor][00004602] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=TE_FAT.C08, ecu=TEFA60, fam=TMFT
[nor][00004602] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=TE_BFT.C08, ecu=TEBF60, fam=TMBT
[nor][00004612] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=SZL_E60.C07, ecu=SZL, fam=SZL
[nor][00004612] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=IHKA_E60.C0D, ecu=IHKA60, fam=IHKA
[nor][00004612] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=SFZ_E60.C09, ecu=SFZ60, fam=SFZ
[nor][00004621] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=KMBI_E60.C07, ecu=KOMB60, fam=KOMBI
[nor][00004621] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=RLSS_E70.C02, ecu=RLSS70, fam=RLS
[nor][00004631] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=PDC_E65.C02, ecu=PDC_65_2, fam=PDC
[nor][00004631] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CFAS_PLX.C15, ecu=FAS_PLX, fam=FAS
[nor][00004631] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CBFS_PLX.C15, ecu=BFS_PLX, fam=BFS
[nor][00004641] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=EKPM60_3.C13, ecu=EKP360, fam=EKP
[nor][00004641] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=KBM.C08, ecu=KBM_60, fam=KBM
[nor][00004641] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=DSC8_RPA.C0C, ecu=DXC8_P, fam=DSC
[nor][00004650] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=ULF2MOST.C13, ecu=ULF2_HI, fam=2MULF
[nor][00004650] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=MPM.C01, ecu=MPM_60, fam=MPM
[nor][00004660] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=SBSL_E60.C05, ecu=SBSL85, fam=SBSL
[nor][00004660] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=SBSR_E60.C05, ecu=SBSR85, fam=SBSR
[nor][00004670] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=AMPH1.C02, ecu=AMPT70, fam=MAMP
[nor][00004670] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=GKE11T.C05, ecu=GS19D, fam=EGS
[nor][00004670] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=SGM.C0D, ecu=SGM_60_2, fam=SGM
[nor][0000467F] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=GWS_60.C0A, ecu=GWS_60, fam=GWS
[nor][0000467F] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=CID_90.C0F, ecu=CID_90, fam=CID
[nor][0000468F] : Calculated expected ECU : cafd=ZBE_60_2.C05, ecu=ZBE_60_2, fam=ZBE2
```
The ECUs that are expected, but not found, will be displayed accordingly. This enables people to build a whole "virtual" car on their computer somewhere, then go outside and code exactly what they want with one click. This was requested by a few commercial coders, and I find this a really good idea.


----------



## esell (Oct 24, 2018)

If you are still looking for help testing let me know . I just picked up an e61 and have started researching coding. I have the tools for the "old way" but being a developer/tinkerer I wouldn't mind giving this a go if you are still looking for people.

Thanks!


----------



## esell (Oct 24, 2018)

If you are still looking for help testing let me know . I just picked up an e61 and have started researching coding. I have the tools for the "old way" but being a developer/tinkerer I wouldn't mind giving this a go if you are still looking for people.

Thanks!


----------



## Sevytron (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm so impatient to test it on my F11 523i ...


----------



## TrickzRazal (Jul 13, 2016)

Kingkellogg said:


> How did it go?


I apologize it's taken me so long to get back to you. I actually ended up temporarily having to decommission her. The upper radiator hose broke off and I decided to wait and order some other parts that I've been needing! I will be re-downloading this software and testing it out however!!


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Hello guys, in case people here are still watching this project, here's a short update:

I've continued wrk on the software, a new version should come soon-ish. Currently working on further F series support, and general usability regarding the whole VO calculation stuff. An exact changelog is here, it's always the most up to date progress report, as I usually update it right after I finish something.

https://bmwizard.net/changes.php

Other than that, i'm also continuing work on my BEST2 VM, which will allow execution of jobs simular to tool32, directly out of the PRG files for both F/G/I and E series. These jobs are described in a custom instruction set, and need to be executed correctly for anything to work.










If people are interested, i'll post more regular status updates here.

Greetings


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (May 5, 2008)

Kingkellogg said:


> Hello guys, in case people here are still watching this project, here's a short update:
> 
> I've continued wrk on the software, a new version should come soon-ish. Currently working on further F series support, and general usability regarding the whole VO calculation stuff. An exact changelog is here, it's always the most up to date progress report, as I usually update it right after I finish something.
> 
> ...


Awesome update and news. yes please keep us updated here. Thank you.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Alright, will do. Also, if somebody wants to join the telegram group, heres the link. It is mostly german though, but that can change as soon as a few english people join 

https://t.me/joinchat/KBKVrxY4Bn4ts2TYlO1MxQ


----------



## wayne3546 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I remain interested.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Hello,

I have written a Dissasembler/Debugger for the BEST2 Instruction set contained in the SPDATEN *.PRG files. It is unfinished, and I will continue work on it while developing BEST2 execution capabilities within the tool. End goal is to be able to execute jobs in the same fashion as tool32.










Greetings!


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (May 5, 2008)

Kingkellogg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have written a Dissasembler/Debugger for the BEST2 Instruction set contained in the SPDATEN *.PRG files. It is unfinished, and I will continue work on it while developing BEST2 execution capabilities within the tool. End goal is to be able to execute jobs in the same fashion as tool32.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome brother! Nice work.


----------



## ptrkp (Jun 5, 2019)

Downloaded the software, no F series yet.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

0-60Motorsports said:


> That would be awesome brother! Nice work.


Thanks. I hope to progress quickly with this


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

ptrkp said:


> Downloaded the software, no F series yet.


Yeah, not done yet


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Update : Can now execute an IDENT Job semi-correctly. Still quite a few bugs left, but getting there.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Dublicate, sorry.


----------



## Kingkellogg (May 1, 2017)

Some new update:

VM is now able to execute a lot of jobs correctly. Tested examples are, next to IDENT shown previously (now working correctly), fs_lesen (error codes) and cbs_daten_lesen (service data). Currently working on getting fs_lesen_detail to work, which is probably one of the more important jobs in terms of interesting output.



















Cheers!


----------



## ptrkp (Jun 5, 2019)

Any updates?


----------



## LucaBuSiena (Mar 10, 2021)

Salve , io ho una bmw e70 lci 2011 , possibile codificare ?


----------

